# I Am So Sick Of Kevin Martin



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> I mean, against one of the two best defenses in the league, where do you get off scoring (a team-high) 35 points on 17 FGAs, with (a team-high) seven rebounds, (a team-high) seven assists, (a team-high) four steals, and a block? (Sure, the FGAs and turnovers [three] were team highs too. Whatever.)
> 
> All I'm saying is that Kevin Martin was basically in-freaking-credible, and this is the type of game we should point to whenever someone on TV or in a magazine or on a blog or in a typo-ridden FanPost tells us Kevin Martin is not good enough to be a major player on a great team. Martin drilled every single Cavalier who tried to guard him. He could have scored 50, but any time one of his bigs had a mismatch Kevin found them. He hit Jason Thompson, Brad Miller and Spencer Hawes. He hit his guardly friends, too. He didn't get called for traveling once. He hit the defensive glass, he played the lanes ... he played active defense (although Sasha Pavlovic blew by him a few times).
> 
> ...


http://www.sactownroyalty.com/2009/1/27/738317/i-am-so-sick-of-kevin-mart


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh wow, what the thread title totally threw me off here. :biggrin:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

thread title misleading
b/c it's fresh in my mind hes been balling out of his mind night in and night out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thread title is supposed to be misleading...

I feel bad for him that he's playing on such a horrible team - I still don't like the Kings, but I like Martin and want him to succeed not just individually.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The thread title was misleading, but in all honesty, I probobly wouldnt have even checked it if it was a "Kevin Martin is God!" kind of thread that you would expect.


Back OT, the kid can play, hopefully you guys can just get some help for him.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Me too, I am so sick of Kevin Martin too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He needs some help in Sacramento, if he doesn't get that, for his sake I hope he gets out of there.


----------

